# Longest Running Manga



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2007)

What is the longest running Manga out there? I tihnk Its Inuyasha since it has 511 chapters and is still going on. I bet there are more out there but longest I know of is Inuyasha T_T.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 29, 2007)

500 chapters ain't shit. Hajime no Ippo has about 780 chapters and it's still running.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 29, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo I think.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

...holy...


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 29, 2007)

It's . Hands down.

That manga has over 1,400 chapters...

And yet I can't find a single episode or manga chapter available on the internet...


----------



## theshad (Jun 29, 2007)

Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kōen Mae Hashutsujo is longest running manga according to wikipedia, says it has over 1400 chapters.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> 500 chapters ain't shit. Hajime no Ippo has about 780 chapters and it's still running.



500 is close to 700?

Lol never heard of that manga either >_>;;


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

^ ...holy...


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 29, 2007)

Holy shit! 

It's been running since 1976!


----------



## vanh (Jun 29, 2007)

Nah, Inu Yasha's nothing compared to Hajime no Ippo and Jojo's bizarre adventure . One is at vol 81 and one is vol 66 something.

edit : lol, 1400 chapters . Now that's madness.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2007)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure has 


94 Volumes and is still ongoing

its the longest manga without a true Anime TV show adapatation, there are other that are longer though


----------



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2007)

theshad said:


> Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kōen Mae Hashutsujo is longest running manga according to wikipedia, says it has over 1400 chapters.



Holy crap...... THATS ALAWT... Wonder why its not an anime >_> if it isnt..


----------



## theshad (Jun 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Holy crap...... THATS ALAWT... Wonder why its not an anime >_> if it isnt..



It did have an anime for 367 episodes


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2007)

this isn't even all of it (JJBA that is)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 29, 2007)

> It's Kochikame. Hands down.
> 
> That manga has over 1,400 chapters...



Threads over. I think Ippo comes after this one.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2007)

how long is Ippo at right now


because I doubt its up to 95


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 29, 2007)

Taleran said:


> how long is Ippo at right now
> 
> 
> because I doubt its up to 95



HnI has 79 or 80 volumes


----------



## JebbaChan (Jun 29, 2007)

theshad said:


> Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kōen Mae Hashutsujo is longest running manga according to wikipedia, says it has over 1400 chapters.



You'd think that the mangaka would just be tired of continuing it!  I've never heard of it, but since no one can find it I guess it doesn't really matter...

I was gonna say Ippo too, which I stopped reading after it reached that 500 mark.  Maybe I should see what Ippo's been up too though.


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 29, 2007)

JebbaChan said:


> You'd think that the mangaka would just be tired of continuing it!  I've never heard of it, but since no one can find it I guess it doesn't really matter...



Well, on the 30th anniversary of the comic, Ryotsu, the star of Kochikame, made several guest appearances in numerous mangas.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2007)

theshad said:


> It did have an anime for 367 episodes



Lol thats alot 2 >_>;;


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 29, 2007)

Taleran said:


> this isn't even all of it (JJBA that is)



lol thread over


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I say Hana Yori Dango. They started the manga in 1992 and still making some chapters (I think). They also have an anime, live movie and ofcourse the Jdrama...just take a look at my 2nd spoiler sig.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 29, 2007)

Berserk's been running for a long time also.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 29, 2007)

Ah My Goddess! is another long running manga.  It's been running for about 20 years.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jun 30, 2007)

DETECTIVE CONAN!


----------



## JebbaChan (Jun 30, 2007)

Ichigo_101 said:


> DETECTIVE CONAN!


I forgot all about Conan!  Whats that at right now?  I need to check up on alot of manga I havent read in awhile


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2007)

That one shit about that cop. It just had it's 30th anniversary in shonen jump. 30 years is like 10000000000000 volumes.


----------



## ez (Jun 30, 2007)

1400 chapters...man if that's one writer s/he can sure be creative


----------



## Goom (Jul 17, 2007)

Hajime no ippo may be long but every chapter is worth it. 

Seriously not like inuasha where every time naraku comes back and there like omg its naraku then he shoots bees at them and that dudes like oh no i cant use my power to suck up the bees.  -_-


----------



## jaqen (Jul 17, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> Well, on the 30th anniversary of the comic, Ryotsu, the star of Kochikame, made several guest appearances in numerous mangas.



that wasn't the guest apperance, it was just a tribute page that various mangaka did drawing Kankichi in their worlds and in their style. The guest appearances stuff were much smaller and less noticeable, it was a bit like a where's kankichi type thing =p

--

if you are talking about duration of serialization then both Golgo 13 and Doraemon started their runs before KochiKame and are still going today, Doraemon only has 45 vols though and KochiKame has now passed Golgo 13 (golgo has 142, kochikame 154).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

That shit Kochikame takes the cake for 1st, damn. xD oo bad no one reads it outside Asia. lol

Berserk, Hajime no Ippo, Detective Conan, Ah! My Goddess bring up the rear.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2007)

Berserk is only at 34 volumes One Piece has more than it


it'd go Kochikame, Conan, (cop one forget name), JJBA then rest


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 17, 2007)

1...4...0...0... chapters...

1400 weeks...

Wow....


----------



## PDQ (Jul 17, 2007)

Has the art changed a lot for Kochikame since it started or is it about the same?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

The mangaka better finish soon before he gets arthritis on his hand or dies.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, since this is tangentially related, longest running comic with only one artist, being published weekly since October 1956, and the longest-running strip ever in Japan is Sennin Buraku.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 18, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> Well, on the 30th anniversary of the comic, Ryotsu, the star of Kochikame, made several guest appearances in numerous mangas.



MOAR PLZ !!! I wanna see the other tribute strips of KochiKame !!!


----------



## alanmh (Jul 18, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Berserk is only at 34 volumes One Piece has more than it



That may be true, but I took the phrase "longest running" to mean how old or how long a currently running manga has been in existence, in which case Berserk has One Piece beaten by a loooong shot. The pilot volume for Berserk was released in like 1988 or 1989. Boo-yah.


----------



## Six* (Jul 19, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> Well, on the 30th anniversary of the comic, Ryotsu, the star of Kochikame, made several guest appearances in numerous mangas.



do you know where i can see other shonen jump titles that had ryo in it?


----------



## Puar (Sep 5, 2007)

Regarding Kochi Kame and Hajime no Ippo...



_Morikawa, like many artists past and present, contributed this to honor the 30th Anniversary of Kochi Kame. Ippo tells Kamogawa that Kochi has too much stamina already going past the 30th Round!_


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn well the are two series I can;t get into, HNI & JJBA


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2007)

You should, they rock.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2007)

Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Koenmae Hashutsujo has over 130 volumes


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2007)

^ yeah kochikame has been mentioned multiple times.


----------



## mfair4d (Sep 7, 2007)

doraemon is up there.  It almost surely has most episodes for any animated thing (1095)


----------

